# Shadowfax



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehe You like his name?

Shadowfax is the biggest of Flora's boys that I will be using as a breeder, he is humongous at 6 and a half weeks old! And also happens to be the most mellow mouse in my mousery! hehe He falls asleep while i hold him, none of my others do that!









Getting Sleepy...









Check out my loooong tail...









Nice topshot to show off how good his tail base and ears are!

Show worthy? I dunno... but I love him anyway! hehe

Willow xx


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

He's grown into a stunner! Nice job


----------

